# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Sobre Billete en el Limón

## MagiQ

¡Hola!
Voy a intentar preguntar sin desvelar el truco... Conocerán ustedes el fantástico juego de 'Billete en el Limón' y su efecto tan visual. Sabrán también que el truco se realiza con un '*tururú*', donde tururú es lo-que-ustedes-ya-saben. Bien...
¿Dónde podría conseguir el tururú? Es que en [tiendas de magia online] he mirado y no aparece...
¡Saludos!

Pista (por si las moscas): Te mataré con un/a tururú.

----------


## pujoman

pues no se que version de billete al limon conoces... que yo sepa no se utiliza el ""tururú" (cuchillo para los amigos (creo....)).

los cuchillos especiales se utilizan para el ambito de mentalismo, pero en el limon... :? que yo recuerde nop.

saludos

----------


## MagiQ

Pujoman, me alegra poder usar la palabra verdadera a tururú. Yo me refiero a un tururú que sirva para dejar el billete dentro del limón (u otras frutas) mientras se corta... Y (quizás) tenga que ser un tururú especial, es lo que he supuesto... ¡Pero no encuentro nada! ¿Tú a qué versión te refieres de billete en el limón? (cita libro, si tiene)
Saluten!

----------


## MagiQ

A ver... para aclarar esto:
Existen dos maneras de hacer el truco, una es por el traditional method, y otra por el tururú trucado.
La ventaja del tururú trucado es que se le puede añadir más efecto.
Por ejemplo:
"[Blah, blah, blah] ... El Mago pide entonces que el miembro del público seleccionado elija la fruta que más le guste de las que ha tenido delante todo el rato [...]"
Así, por ejemplo, se puede hacer 'más mejor' con el tururú mágico...
La pregunta es, ¿dónde está el tururú mágico :(?

----------


## letang

Hace un tiempo leí en un libro de magia de estos de editoriales ajenas a la magia, una versión con cuchillo.

Era un cuchillo modificado pero con una modificación casera que podías hacer tú en tu casa con un cuchillo normal, así que no hace falta comprarlo en una tienda de magia.

Pero claro, era una versión, habrán muchísimas más con diferentes métodos, con cuchillo o sin él, y con diferentes mecanismos en el cuchillo.

No sé decirte el libro porque lo encontré en la biblioteca de mi Universidad y no me quedé con el título, pero te puedo decir que no era ninguno de los famosos (tarbell, etc...) sino uno de esos que sacan las editoriales de vez en cuando.

----------


## MagiQ

¡Ok!
Gracias por la Info., suena bien eso de construirse uno... ¿no te acuerdas de cómo se hacía? xD

Para todo lo demás, MasterCard.

----------


## buen_corcel

yo siempre he hecho el juego del billete en el limon sin "tururus", hay un video de bill malone donde lo explica muy bien.

aunque tambien vi una version con tururu, pero no me gusttó demasiado.

por cierto... porque llamamos tururú al tururu??

----------


## MagoJaume

Personalmente me gusta más la versión del billete al limón sin ningún _tururú_, puedes encontrarla en diversos libros, o bien si tienes acceso a las notas de conferencia de Michael Ammar viene muy bien explicado (y por si no se te da del todo bien el inglés las tienes traducidas al español).
Tan solo necesitas billete, limón y cuchillo (puede ser prestado de algún espectador).
Un saludo

----------


## MagiQ

Oquei a todos.
Ya se ve que triunfa la versión sin tururú. Es que vi una versión echa por josecrestini en YouTube (buscad josecrestini, es uno que se llama Billete Firmado) que en lugar de usar la versión con un limón daba a elegir entre dos frutas... y yo pensé: ¡tururú!, pero no... porque luego corta el espectador. Además le envié un MP por si las moscas y me dijo que no usa tururú.
Conclusión: No usar tururú.

¡Saludos!

P.D.: Y gracias a Jaume por la Info.!

----------


## MagiQ

Jaume: ¿Te refieres a las 'Notes' de Michael Ammar del 2000? Porque ahí no encuentro...
¡Salud-OS!

----------


## Le magicien Joaku

> Oquei a todos.
> Ya se ve que triunfa la versión sin tururú. Es que vi una versión echa por josecrestini en YouTube (buscad josecrestini, es uno que se llama Billete Firmado) que en lugar de usar la versión con un limón daba a elegir entre dos frutas... y yo pensé: ¡tururú!, pero no... porque luego corta el espectador. Además le envié un MP por si las moscas y me dijo que no usa tururú.
> Conclusión: No usar tururú.
> 
> ¡Saludos!
> 
> P.D.: Y gracias a Jaume por la Info.!


  No veo ningún problema en dar a elegir al espectador el limón, yo lo hago con tres y siempre elige el que yo quiero.

----------


## skndol

y donde se compran las navajas?

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Yo lo hago sin ningun tipo de cuchillo modificado ni nada... hay un metodo que, aunque simple, es muy muy bueno. Quien quiera detalles q envie MP y se lo comento aver que le parece.

----------


## CroW

ajajaja... yo tambien ago este efecto, sin ningun... tururu xD...
En fin, podes hacerlo con otro tururu, que lo podes conseguir en una libreria... Mas info. por PM Como tal cual dice Sombra89.
 Y... te recomiendo hacerlo con un Morron =) mas que con un limon... Estilo Juan Pablo =P

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

la version sin tururur es mucho mejor.... 8)

----------


## magohamo

alguien podria mandarme por mp la explicacion del sistema sin tururu?

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

magohamo aqui no se revelan trucos.

----------


## SIGLATTI

Para hacer la versión con billete firmado,sera indispensable el "tururu", y puede mas impactante. Pero eso de que el espectador pueda cortar el limon el mismo (que supongo que con el "tururu" no sera posible, ni darlo a examinar) y cortandole el trozo al billete como comprobante, que ya es muy creible e impresionante.... me quedo con el sistema tradicional.

----------


## cuenk

> Para hacer la versión con billete firmado,sera indispensable el "tururu".


Si te refieres al mismo tururú del principio no es indispensable para que el billete lleve firma.
Además existe otra versión de la que he oido buenas críticas, es una versión mecánica, sin cambios de billete y firmado.

----------


## SIGLATTI

La verdad cuenk, es que del tema este solo se hacer el de toda la vida (al menos para mi) no se nada mas, pero supongo, o al menos imagino que tal vez sean menos examinables los otros sistemas, no se, solo lo creo, cuando lo sepa ya te lo dire   :Wink:  , un saludo

----------


## FRAN QUER

perdon

----------


## FRAN QUER

[quote="FRAN QUER"]a ver si es este tururu  que buscas perdon puse una tienda que no es la que patrocina quote]

----------


## magik mackey

La verdad yo siempre he hecho el sistema tradicional sin tururu sin firma pero con numeracion, y siempre me ha resultado muy bien. aunque creo que con billete firmado queda mas espectacular, desconozco el sistema mecanico que dices, cuenk

----------


## josecrestini

Por alusiones, ya que me han nombrado, buenos dias a todos,

sólo aclarar que la versión que hago ni lleva cuchillo trucado ni nada por el estilo, véase que el espectador en todo momento corta él la fruta,

es un juego que si le das vueltas, sacas tu propia forma de hacerlo, yo despues de mucho y mucho pensar en cómo hacerlo sin ningún trucaje y dándolo a firmar llegué a mi propia conclusión y es un clásico que nunca falta en mis actuaciones,

saludos mágicos, podís verlo aquí:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=h817_6brmgQ

----------


## magik mackey

josecrestini, me ha encantado, lo haces genial, felicidades. ahora voy a darle vueltas a ver si lo consigo, gracias.

----------


## guizzmo

im-presionante jose

----------


## DavidSOL

Viendo el video solo me queda decir algo...
No te columpies Crestini, tengo todos los motivos para pensar que no estas jugando limpio.  :roll: 

Pides un billete y lo firman, el billete siempre esta a la vista doblado por la mitad, cuando lo haces desaparecer supongo que los doblas en cuatro u ocho como el cambio de Kalush, y ahí desaparece, para aparecer de una fruta libremente elegida y completamente examinable y que abre con un cuchillo sin gimmick el espectador... como punto final el billete está FIRMADO y enrollado...

Para que esto no sea  con compinche se tiene que cumplir una de las siguinetes circunstancias...
1) tienes un cambio de billete a plena vista con una sola doblez imposible de hacer ya que nunca he visto un cambio de papeleta que no oculte el papel durante un segundo.
2)Eres capaz de enrollar un papel a una velocidad superior a cualquier fan de los Chichos en un concierto de Camela, introducirlo en el mejor cuchillo gimmick que he visto en estos años de magia y ademas este cuchillo debe ser automatico ya que tu no lo manejas, lo maneja el espectador.
3)En realidad tu haces magia de verdad y no quieres acabar con el hambre en el mundo porque no quieres que te conozcan.

Ademas de lo anterior tu manejo del FP es tan soberbio que el espectador a 20cm de tus manos no es capaz de percibirlo, pero yo si percibo tu dedo robot cuando desaparece el billete :evil: 

Si eso no utiliza compinche ya puedes comercializarlo que te forras.  :twisted:

----------


## DavidSOL

Las dos mejores versiones conocidas hasta la fecha con los limones examinables y billte firmado son:

Final Answer de Scott Alexander
y
Bet Your Bucks de Cody Fisher

----------


## cuenk

Coincido con DavidSol

----------


## ruben mago rubini

la version sin tururú es la que yo utilizo y me va muy bien y la puedes conseguir en algun libro pero no se en cual puesto que lo aprendi conjuntamente con un mago.

----------

